# Milk Thistle Honey



## Scott_F (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi:

I am looking for information on Thistle honey. In particular Milk Thistle honey. Milk Thistle is a commercially grown herb that is taken for liver function. Since it is grown commercially I suspect that milk thistle honey is a definite possibility. I have read it is grown commercially in Texas, but elsewhere too.

Does anyone currently harvest milk thistle honey, or know where I might find it?

Thanks,
Scott

http://www.honeytraveler.com


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I assume we are talking about "Milkweed"? I have a lot in my yard, because the bees do like it and work it. I suppose if you had fields of it you might get a crop, but I have never heard of that nor of fields of milkweed.


----------



## Scott_F (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi Michael - No, not milkweed, but the thistle, Silybum marianum. It has been used for thousands of years as an herbal medicine, and is sold as such even today.


----------



## arthurw (May 10, 2011)

Scott, I have Milk Thistle growing in profusion near my bees. They seem to ignore it completely.


----------



## Scott_F (Oct 9, 2010)

Arthur - That's interesting, I've read the nectar flow of the Milk Thistle is moderate to strong. I guess there is something else that is capturing their attention at your location. I wonder if milk thistle honey production is usually related to milk thistle grown as herbal crops where the bees don't have as much choice.


----------



## arthurw (May 10, 2011)

They were also ignoring the white clover and a few acres of wildflowers that are in front of the hive area. I couldn't figure out where they were going. The thistles will be back next year and I'll keep a closer watch on them.


----------

